# How do you cut Splash Panels



## wildnomad (Sep 18, 2014)

Hi There,

I was wondering if anyone out there has any tips on how to cut splash panels. I will be installing a shower that uses these and want to avoid any costly mistakes (they are incredibly expensive).

The type that will be used is exterior grade MDF bought from Bath Store and I presume it has some sort of water proof veneer on it. Obviously I want to avoid chipping and wondered if you need a specific tool or blade to cut it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Never heard of them. Got a pic?


----------



## wildnomad (Sep 18, 2014)

slowsol said:


> Never heard of them. Got a pic?


http://products.bathstore.com/search#w=splash panels


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

The installation instruction say to cut it with a jigsaw. I can't tell from the website what they are even made out of.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

probably Formica veneer


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TS-55 with the proper blade.

Tom


----------



## wildnomad (Sep 18, 2014)

slowsol said:


> The installation instruction say to cut it with a jigsaw. I can't tell from the website what they are even made out of.


They are made from exterior grade MDF (9mm) with a 2mm waterproof laminate veneer.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

upside down with skilsaw or similar... or right side up on table saw


----------

